# Pergola type slatted roof with 1x4 slats : How to join them to frame?



## mospamo (Jun 19, 2014)

Firstly, I am a complete novice so please bear with me while I stumble through my explanation here.

I'm actually building a playhouse for my kids and want to put on a slatted roof similar to a pergola. I want the slats to all be in line with the frame holding it together instead of sitting on top of it but am not sure how to achieve this.

The picture below shows something similar to what I want but would be sitting in 4×4 posts rather than coming out of the wall.

Are the slats and the 2×4 holding it together each notched halfway so that they fit together? Is there another way of achieving this?

I will be using 1×4 slats with 2×4 lumber holding it together, and it will sit on 4×4 posts. Total size will be about 3ft wide by 8ft long. And like the picture, I would like the slats to overhang the framing on the lengthwise ends.


----------



## tmasondarnell (Jul 2, 2013)

If understand you correctly, you want the top of slats to be flush with the top of the rafters. Correct?

Unless you are using rough cut lumber, the 1×4 slats will only be 3/4 inch thick. I would not recommend notching material this thin.

You need to notch out the rafters only to accommodate the slats. It will be much easier and stronger.

Also, given the ratio of your slats depth (1) to their width (4), I would be very careful about how far you overhang the slats from the rafters. Material that thin and wide will warp very easily outdoors.


----------



## mospamo (Jun 19, 2014)

Tmasondarnell thanks for the very helpful reply.
You convinced me to just go the easy route and lay the 1×4's down width wise on the rafters. Also, the overhang will only be a few inches.


----------

